# What's the best dewormer for goats?



## Wolfloverlanna (Feb 1, 2018)

What dewormer does everyone use for there goats? I use ivomec drench for all my sheep but i dont know if that would be safe for my goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ivomec Sheep Drench is a good option but it really depends on what type of parasite you are trying to treat. Have you gotten fecal analysis done?

Here is the most reliable goat dewormer dosing chart: 
https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/aded98_c7a6cc3b624043aeaefe8693f9f13c71.pdf


----------



## Wolfloverlanna (Feb 1, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Ivomec Sheep Drench is a good option but it really depends on what type of parasite you are trying to treat. Have you gotten fecal analysis done?
> 
> Here is the most reliable goat dewormer dosing chart:
> https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/aded98_c7a6cc3b624043aeaefe8693f9f13c71.pdf


I havent done any fecal analysis on them. I have seen a lot of different opinions on sheep drench for goats that's why I haven't used it on them yet. I know that some people use injectable ivermectin for cattle and swine on there goats. I don't know which one would be better to use.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's the same drug - it doesn't matter which one you use as long as you dose correctly. 

6mL per 25lbs for the sheep drench
1mL per 30lbs for the injectable given ORALLY 

But I wouldn't give it unless they need deworming, otherwise parasites can become resistant. Pale eyelids/poor FAMACHA score, clumpy poop or scouring, and rough coats can all indicate parasites but again, not all dewormer treat all worms so a fecal analysis is the best option.


----------



## Wolfloverlanna (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok thank you, I will do a fecal analysis on them


----------



## still_learning (Feb 4, 2018)

Check out Molly's Herbals too. I won't say it'll work for everyone, but I lost goats like crazy after I started raising them. Nothing seemed to help at all and I finally gave up and tried them as a last resort.

Had a very anemic goat, absolutely unresponsive to all the wormers I tried (including Ivomec+), his brother had died the same way a few months prior. I ordered the Molly's with a rush. It got here in less than a week but he was already unable to stand by then. Had to literally cram it down his throat, but 2 days later he was walking again; a week or 2 more and he was back at pasture.

My whole herd is healthier now that I use it. My bucks and does got together a bit earlier than planned and I've had kids dropping since the last week of December. Even with the cold weather I have only lost one and that was because her mother got injured.


----------



## Wolfloverlanna (Feb 1, 2018)

still_learning said:


> Check out Molly's Herbals too. I won't say it'll work for everyone, but I lost goats like crazy after I started raising them. Nothing seemed to help at all and I finally gave up and tried them as a last resort.
> 
> Had a very anemic goat, absolutely unresponsive to all the wormers I tried (including Ivomec+), his brother had died the same way a few months prior. I ordered the Molly's with a rush. It got here in less than a week but he was already unable to stand by then. Had to literally cram it down his throat, but 2 days later he was walking again; a week or 2 more and he was back at pasture.
> 
> My whole herd is healthier now that I use it. My bucks and does got together a bit earlier than planned and I've had kids dropping since the last week of December. Even with the cold weather I have only lost one and that was because her mother got injured.


 Thank you for sharing, I will definitely check them out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Boer86 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cydectin pour on for cattle given orally will take care of worms. I use a feeding syringe and always dose a little higher then needed to make sure I wipe them out. The goats love the taste so it’s a pretty easy procedure. I have had a Buck go down and refuse to get up or eat checked the eyelid very pale. Dosed him and he was up and eating the next day.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> It's the same drug - it doesn't matter which one you use as long as you dose correctly.
> 
> 6mL per 25lbs for the sheep drench
> 1mL per 30lbs for the injectable given ORALLY
> ...


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

Does anyone know a source for buying a color chart for worm identification when doing fecals? Also is there a lab that you can mail fecals to, vet here charge $18.00 per sample.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are talking about a FAMACHA chart, you have to take a class to get one. It is for anemia, not parasites. Anemia can indicate parasites but it can also indicate other problems.


----------



## shoafplantation (May 18, 2018)

Ivermectin injectable cow & pig. 3cc per 50 lbs. Orally.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I used Safeguard last time I wormed (after having a fecal done), as my does were pregnant at the time. I rechecked a few fecals after using the dewormer, and it worked! This is just what worked for my herd. I’ve heard it’s often not effective, but I don’t deworm too often, so maybe that was the key? Worms are always a pain!


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

No


ksalvagno said:


> If you are talking about a FAMACHA chart, you have to take a class to get one. It is for anemia, not parasites. Anemia can indicate parasites but it can also indicate other problems.


No, i am talking about identifying the type of worm when doing fecals.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I prefer to go the herbal route, especially if I am unsure if my goats actually have worms (like if I have not gotten a fecal, I won't preventively use chemical wormers). 

Herbal dewormers are great because instead of waiting for an infestation to happen you can preventively treat them which is the best way to go. Although, they do work very well in the face of a bad situation, not just preventively! I really suggest Molly's Herbal's... she has powdered herbs in 2 formulas, which you alternate from week to week. I personally like the second formula, especially if you are cautious towards Wormwood, because it does not contain any. You can mix it up into a drench, or make dosage balls which I think some goats would prefer more. I also really like the "Squirmy Wormy" bites from BiteMe! They are not as "rigorous" in the face of a proven worm issue, not as much as Molly's. But I think they are great to give preventively (once a week) because they are in treat form, my goats absolutely love them!!!!! Definitely the easiest thing to give them. 

Anyways.. hope that helped!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Georgia Girl said:


> Does anyone know a source for buying a color chart for worm identification when doing fecals? Also is there a lab that you can mail fecals to, vet here charge $18.00 per sample.


I bet you could print one off the internet.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Georgia Girl said:


> No
> 
> No, i am talking about identifying the type of worm when doing fecals.


I am sure you can find more, but this is one I found online real quick!


----------

